# Unbelievable Mitten Patterns



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/26389915/Morehouse-Farm-Merino-Knits-by-Margrit-Lohrer-Buggy-Knits-Project

This is one resource I could not resist sharing!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Morehouse Farm patterns--some of the cutest and cleverest I've seen. Check out their scarves, too!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, now those are just toooooo cute!!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

those are beautiful well done thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So adorable. Thanks for sending.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. So cute.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

these are very cute!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow thanks for sharing.
I got to start knitting now !! lol


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern...is great!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Those mittens are adorable. Saved the pattern, maybe if I make a pair of these my grandson will keep them on. Worth a try, they are too cute not to make.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cute


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness...How delightful!! Thanks for sharing. I'm bookmarking the link. Thanks again!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I get their website every month. On top of the beautiful kits and patters and yarns, they have a free Pattern du Jour on the website. Need to check them out. I have made a couple of their scarfs.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing the link. My grandchildren surely love those cute mittens.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, so cute, thank you for sharing, i think i may need another hard drive for all these patterns, or learn how to put on a disc


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, these are bug mittens, my 2yr old grandson loves bugs, he will eat them if you don't watch him, he will even go after the bees, he is so darling, he will just love these mittens


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To cute! And the children will go crazy for these.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I said no more last year, saw these and am eating my words!


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Great! Now I know what to get busy knitting for those 9 little grandchildren! Thanks


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I am one of those people who save even the smallest bits of yarn. These are sooooo cute I will be digging out all of those bits to use. BTW, I have made in the vacinity of 1000 pairs of mittens made with my "extra" yarn donating them to various places with . My favorite place to donate is a no-kill cat shelter. I printed out the "Three Little Kitten" poem, framed it and sent it along with many pairs of mittens. The shelter uses the mittens as a fund raiser to help with the expenses of the kitties.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Just so you don't think I don't eat or anything else, the mitts have been made over many years!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Super cute, thanks


----------

